# Better accuracy? Try this!



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

I have some medical issues with my left arm and shoulder. It makes holding a strong drawing slingshot difficult and of course the accuracy suffers.

This may sound so simple as to be a stupid statement but the cure for better accuracy is a weaker band set.

If you've ever noticed on some of those Spanish and Italian slingshot tournament videos the bands they use aren't all that thick and would probably have a tough time throwing a 1/2" steel ball with any authority.

I noticed this when I was having a real issue with "Target Panic". The weaker band set let me hold ( or try to ) on the Bullseye longer.

I currently use Black Theraband cut 7/8" straight 7 3/4" active length, with a 30" draw shooting 3/8"steel ammo at ten meters.

Nice and easy draw and still gives me a satisfying noise when I hit the target ( cans )-and best of all less pain in the arm and shoulder.

Give it a try! ( The targets will hate you for it! )


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Nothing is ever going to stop you Gary ! You always have an idea . :thumbsup:


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Keep slingin Gary!!


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*Nothing stupid about it. I have medical issues that forced me accept 1632 tubing and small ammo - 6mm and BBs. I can shoot all day without fatigue and absolutely no target panic issues. It would be hard to quantify, but I don't believe I'm scoring any lower on the fun meter than the majority who use more powerful elastic and larger ammo. *

*Also, watching the orientals, many draw their bands to full or partial butterfly without a grimace or herniating themselves - apparently light draw weights rule.*

*Go with what's comfortable. *


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Excellent advice !!!!

Hmmmm ... Let me see .... If I take this to the extreme, then I should be able make a perfect score by using no bands at all .... :rofl:

Just kidding!!!! Lighter draw weight definitely correlates well with good accuracy ... you are bang on, my friend.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

Sorry to hear about the shoulder issues Gary, I can certainly relate... Glad to see you found a solution that works for you. Rock on!


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Good stuff there. I concur.

I have noticed in the past there is a limit on the strength of the band where my accuracy can be maintained. Therefore each shooter, due to personal strength does well to find his limit.

That being said. I mentioned accuracy maintained. What I mean by that, is being able to shoot the chosen band set for extended periods of time with sustained accuracy. With hunting, one may do just fine with a stronger set than normal for one's self, if only taking a shot, or a few at a time.


----------



## crapshot (May 3, 2011)

now and then would shoot double bands for speed and bigger ammo went to shooting 1 inch straight 030 latex bands easier pull hold longer


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

Great post. I have a shoulder/back issue on my pouch side, and heavy bands are brutal.

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

MikmaqWarrior said:


> Great post. I have a shoulder/back issue on my pouch side, and heavy bands are brutal.
> 
> Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


It's all related to those "axes" you swing :looney:


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

THWACK! said:


> MikmaqWarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Great post. I have a shoulder/back issue on my pouch side, and heavy bands are brutal.
> ...


It's actually caused by me foolishly using a 60# recurve moose hunting bow to practice with, instead of a light draw bow....Paying for it ever since...It was stupid, but a lesson learned

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

MikmaqWarrior said:


> THWACK! said:
> 
> 
> > MikmaqWarrior said:
> ...


That's like the parents who go to the music store to buy their kid a guitar. They buy an acoustic and take it home. The kid's fingers ache from playing the too-high action, and he gives up trying to self-learn the guitar. A pity.

The parents should have RENTED an ELECTRIC guitar, because of it's lower action and smoother strings, AND signed the kid up for beginner's lessons.

Over-bowing is very common for the beginners I see at my archery club. You're not a beginner - shame on you :angrymod:

THWACK!


----------

